# CO2 tank in cincy?



## mistergreen

Do you know where I can get a 5lb CO2 tank around cincy?

thanks.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

I found mine here in Seattle on Craigslist. Just searched for "CO2" for about a week, lots of paintball tanks but finally found a guy who used to brew beer who was selling 2 - 5 lb and a 10 lb. You might try Craigslist.


----------



## mistergreen

Yeah, I want to find a place to buy one so when the tank is empty, I can go back and refill it.


----------



## MatPat

Is Dayton close enough? We (SWOAPE) have a 15lb CO2 tank for sale for $75. It does have some CO2 in it but I'm not sure how much. Most welding shops do refills on CO2 tanks. I don't know anywhere in Cinci off of the top of my head but I'm sure someone else will chime in with a refill location. You are more than welcome to attend our April meeting on the 19th and check it out for yourself.

What part of Cinci are you in? That would be a big help for refill recommendations


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

I think MatPat might have an extra one. You can either PM him or he'll see this thread soon. I get my CO2 tanks refilled at Sparkling Carbonics on Glendale-Milford Rd. I would get no smaller than a 10lb tank. It's twice as big as a 5 and the cost to refill it is darn near the same as a 5. I recommend getting 2 tanks so that you have an immediate backup.


----------



## mistergreen

thanks for the info guys...
I found a 10lb here in town..
http://weldcobuildco.e-siteworks.com/products/

it was $90 .. yeah, kinda expensive but I factored in cost of shipping or traveling, it would come out to be the same...
On the upside, refills are only $10 at that place.


----------



## Troy McClure

Check Sparkling Carbonic on Glendale Milford road near Rt 4, it's just a little bit west of I-75. Wardway on the corner of Bridgetown and Glenway also sells CO2 tanks, that's where I get mine and I have 2.5#, 5#, and 10# tanks.


----------



## Pyro

I used Valley National Gases a few years back. Haven't need a refill yet, amazingly. Though my CO2 has spent most of it's time in storage. There's one up in Hamilton on Tylersville Road, and one right in Cincinnati, not too far away from UC and such. It was $86 for a 5# CO2, filled I think. Refills there were $8-something last time I checked, but this was a few years ago.

I might have to give the Sparkling Carbonics place a check though. The 5# is the biggest I could get away with still living at the parents house. Me and a 10# CO2 tank would've been living out in the street  Especially since I _finally_ convinced Mom to let me setup a 20 gallon in addition to my 29.

A 5# split between a 29 and a 20 gallon shouldn't be too bad though. Honestly, driving to get a refill every 3 months wouldn't bother me, especially if the place is close.


----------



## jennfier

My 20# won't fit under my 70g. I think I got greedy.


----------



## MatPat

Pyro said:


> A 5# split between a 29 and a 20 gallon shouldn't be too bad though. Honestly, driving to get a refill every 3 months wouldn't bother me, especially if the place is close.


Dude, I sure hope a 5lb tank is lasting you longer than 3 months  A 5lb tank on my 75g lasts over 6 months and I know it has been over a year since my last refill on the 10lb tank on my 75g and it is still showing full on the gauge.


----------



## Pyro

MatPat said:


> Dude, I sure hope a 5lb tank is lasting you longer than 3 months  A 5lb tank on my 75g lasts over 6 months and I know it has been over a year since my last refill on the 10lb tank on my 75g and it is still showing full on the gauge.


Yeah, gauges haven't dropped yet. I probably have only used it for 3 months total on a solenoid. It's been sitting around for about 6 months unused now with the regulator on. I have a bad feeling I'm going to turn the solenoid back on and it's going to shoot across the house and kill the dog or something.


----------



## maknwar

Sparkling carbonics sells a 10# tank full for only $50. A 5# is the same price.


----------



## Pyro

maknwar said:


> Sparkling carbonics sells a 10# tank full for only $50. A 5# is the same price.


Wow. That's a pretty good deal - might as well go with the 10# if you can fit it. Do you know how much they charge for a refill?


----------



## maknwar

Just a little over $10.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

I like going to SC too. They are reasonably priced and a good location (for me), but they close the front shop kind of early.


----------



## Pyro

Going to have to reincarnate a dead topic here a bit.

Has anyone had any experience "trading in" a smaller CO2 tank for a bigger tank? Turns out I can fit a 10# tank underneath this stand quite easily, and if 5# is good, 10# must be better. 

If not, if SC hasn't gone up in price, $50 for a nice filled shiny 10# tank isn't bad. Not too sure how the parents would feel about keeping a 5# "spare" CO2 tank in the basement though!


----------



## MatPat

No experience trading around here. 

However, A 10lb tank will last twice as long and it is only a buck or two more than a 5lb refill. cheaper. $50 is a great price on a new filled cylinder and don't tell the parents about your spare...it's always better to beg forgiveness than to ask permission  My spare tank has come in handy on more than one occasion.


----------



## mistergreen

you can always try to sell off the 5# to local hobbyists for a cheaper price.


----------



## Pyro

mistergreen said:


> you can always try to sell off the 5# to local hobbyists for a cheaper price.


I ended up trading in the 5# for a filled 10# for $30. It was a pretty good deal I think, considering the 5# was empty and was about a year expired on the hydrotest


----------



## MatPat

$30 for a filled 10lb tank is a great deal!

Now ya just need to post some pics of your tank, aquarium that is


----------

